# 300ZX Non Turbo



## cocaina (Feb 18, 2005)

The front end has just been repainted.:cheers:








































Admin can you make them smaller? :givebeer:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good god thats sexy


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

looks nice. Get a stock spoiler (back looks a little too plain) and mount that...

Admins can't make images smaller without going out of their way

Too bad no turbo


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

nice color of the front bumper


----------



## cocaina (Feb 18, 2005)

lol front bumper the front end was repainted because of rock chips.. but before i bought the car someone had painted it red and when i took it so they can paint it they went with the factory color.. look at it closely and you can tell its lighter in the front..


----------

